# Anyone Seen the Movie....



## oldman (Feb 1, 2015)

...American Sniper? One of my friends told me that I had to go see this movie. In fact, it may have been the best movie he ever watched, according to him. I should have known better. My friend is an ex-Special Forces Operative from back in the day, so this would be the type of movie he would have loved. I give it a B.

Not bad, but there is better out there. Anyone else see it and what was your opinion?


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 1, 2015)

I never go to movies. I haven't been in a theater in at least 30 years. I am looking forward to seeing "Sniper" though. It'll probably be on tv in a few years.

I do think Chris Kyle was a hero and the fat ass producer who doesn't deserve to have his name mentioned is an idiot and a coward.


----------



## oldman (Feb 1, 2015)

I agree about Chris Kyle. I am sure that most of the movie is based on fact with a few Hollywood add-ons. His death was tragic in my book. I think the movie depicted some real-life situations that we read about, but never truly vision. The movie does a good job depicting the actual event as it happens. Just like the Vietnam War, a lot of guys came back, but not with everything they left with. A lot of us came back with PTSD, but never knew what it was. I never heard the term until years later.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2015)

I agree with you, Oldman - it was very good but not great. I think it received as much buzz as it did pre-release simply because Eastwood was behind it. 

I tend to like movies about the military though, so maybe I'm a wee bit prejudiced.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes... I've put my review in this section.  When I saw it I had no idea this was based on a real person... I enjoyed the movie for what it was.. an exciting war pic  with some character depth..


----------

